# Colpermin



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

Darn these capsules! lol, doc recommended that i take them to keep my IBS under tabs cos lately ive been feeling really low about it all. At first i instantly felt better after taking them, the feeling of a full bowel disapeared and all was well. ive been taking them for about 10 days, but only 8 if i merge the days when i only took 1 or 2 pills due to forgetting. Before taking colpermin i didnt experience pain on a daily basis, nor did i experience painful gas. But the past few days its been not very nice! lol. Im gettin painful spasms daily, some worse than others (but not the most painful i have ever experienced- so things arent that bad) and a lot of gas considering i didnt really get it before.has anyone else experienced these feelings after taking Colpermin? Im supposed to be going to a black tie event tonight. But seeing as ive just had 2 cancel work because i had an attack im hopin ill still go.any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks x


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Hiya. I was put on Colperin when I was first diagnosed, and to be honest they made me a lot worse! The D still kept coming, and when it did it was like passing razor blades! horrible!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

same prob as fed up, i was also told to take them first they made spasms worse and increased pain and inflammation ten folds.... lol least and wind smells minty hehe


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Colpermin was probably one of the worst meds I've taken, they really did nothing at all except go right through me LOL. The burning sensation from the peppermint was as Fed Up says, like passing razor blades - nice smell of peppermint though!


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

lol cheers guys, soz only just replyed, been building myself up. Decided to stop taking colpermin, from which my fella stayed around mine for a week, im not sure if this relaxed me or wat. but for some reason its been not all that bad. had the odd pain here and there. although have been on anitbiotics for an apparent thrush type infection, so mabye that helped. all i know is im no way near as bad as i was. this rocks out!







again cheers for ur replys, good 2 know wasnt just me farting to high heaven!xx


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi! ermmm kind of related to this topic, but instead of colpermin i have just been prescribed mintec peppermint oil capsules, i guess they are basically the same thing as colpermin. has anyone had mintec and had any success with them? cheers! xXx


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

i starting taking colpermin after the doctor said about it but he refused to put it on prescription and to buy it all the time is very expensive for me seeing as i dont work and have just left college, but anyways i took it for about a month and for the first couple of weeks it really helps but then it got worst cramps stronger then they normally were and D a hell of alot more i came off them and ever since my IBS has been alot worst then before i started taking it so i dont know if Colpermin actually in the long term made it alot worst then how it was to start with.i've just today bought Buscopan after seeing it on TV the only IBS advert ive ever seen so hopefully that might help, has anyone else tried Buscopan?my mum said it had basically the same ingredients as Colpermin so i'm kinda weary off it at the moment


----------

